# direct tv and Wireless G USB adapter



## steiner1978 (Oct 8, 2006)

I recently purchased a wireless adapter, came home, plugged it in, and tried to follow the instructions. That is where I ran into problems, I do not have a "networking" option on my screen, however I have USB ports on the back of my box what is the problem? My unit is series 2, phillips is manufacturer. Please help I do not want to suffer the dial up ant longer!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If you have a Directv tivo, networking is not supported unless the unit is hacked. For more information about this, look in the underground forum for the "zipper".


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Also a wireless G adapter will not work


----------

